# Anyone swap to Center Lock rotor on Levo SL?



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone swapped to CL hubs/rotors on the Specialized Levo SL and figured out a way to successfully (and securely) attach a speed sensor magnet to the rotor? Several theoretical ideas are out there, but has anyone actually done it or seen it done well?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

A friend just sticks a rare earth magnet on his rotor and hasn't had problems - if I were to do that, i'd put a spare in my bag.
I use a TRP magnet with centerlock -easy!









Centerlock Rotor Magnet for E-Bike Speed Sensor SP-SS20


Compatible with all TRP/Tektro centerlock rotors:




trpcycling.com


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome. I'll try that. Been hearing that Specialized has one too but not listed as usable for the Levo SL, so I'll get the one you have. Cheap enough to try!


----------



## holdendaniels (Jul 25, 2005)

Specialized Speed Sensor Magnet Holder (Black) (Centerlock)


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

That one does not list the Levo SL as a fit option.


----------



## holdendaniels (Jul 25, 2005)

That's the one I have and I have used it on a Levo SL and Kenevo SL without a problem.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Flyer said:


> Awesome. I'll try that. Been hearing that Specialized has one too but not listed as usable for the Levo SL, so I'll get the one you have. Cheap enough to try!


someone mentioned having trouble fitting this with SRAM centerlock rotors on a particular hub, but I don't recall details. 
I had zero issues with mine


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I used Chris King XD CL hubs. Thanks holdendaniels!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

UPDATE: The lock rings did not work. They don't fit onto the Chris King hub. I ended up using a Cateye wheel sensor on a (rotor swap) XTR rotor that replaced my SRAM HS2. Yeah, bummer. Oh well, it works perfectly now, it seems. The XT/XTR rotors have small cutouts that are placed perfectly.


----------

